# Propagating Java Fern



## teban

Hi Guys,

I have seen the threads here saying that java ferns can easily be propagated just by pulling off the small shoots from the old leaves. I have a few questions in mind regarding this matter:

1.) what is the proper method of pulling the shoots?
2.) will the old leaves die when i already pulled of the shoots?
3.) what will happen to them if i just leave the shoots there?


----------



## thirston

1. Use your fingers  Really... just carefully pluck the plantlet off of the mother leaf.

2. No. Usually the old leaf will remain alive for some time. If you are careful when removing the plantlet there may be very little damage to the mother leaf. Usually however there winds up being a little rip/tear.

3. If you just leave them there the mother leaf will eventually lean over (go horizontal) and the the plantlets roots will grab hold of the driftwood/substrate etc... The older leaf will break down and dissapear while the new plantlets grow up to be big and strong :thumbsup: 

Take care.


----------



## jart

IME the longer you wait to remove the plantlet, the more roots it will have; I would think this would make it easier to reattach the new plantlet. 

Here is a thread from another forum, showing pics of a java fern plantlet doing what java fern plantlets do best:
http://www.eastcoastaquariumsociety.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3325


----------



## teban

hi guys,

thanks for the info. on the other thread they were saying that the mother plant usually create more babies when they are stressed. does this mean that for my tank since i am seeing a lot of plantlets coming out that the plants are under stress or they are just flourishing nicely?

their leaves are green and looking nice thats why i was wondering why they claimed that mother plant creates plantlets when it is stressed.


----------



## jart

My interpretation is that that is what happens in a natural environment. If your javas are reproducing it could very well mean that conditions are favorable. I wouldn't think that they would reproduce unless they had enough nutrients.


----------



## Abrium

I don't mean to ressurect another older thread BUT once again I have a question and a thread already exists so here is my question. 

In regards to java fern can I cut off a piece of the rhizome that does not have a leaf and use that for propagation?


----------



## Abrium

anyone?


----------



## Benn

The plant usually only produces plantlets when it's stressed/in bad water conditions, older leaves make them regardless.

Rather than cutting the Rhizome, cut off an older leaf and leave it in the tank, it will develop plantlets (the majority of the time anyway).


----------



## tamsin

You can split it yes, if you've got a big plant and split a section off you'll have an instant bigger/faster growing plant than waiting for the plantlets.


----------



## Sharkfood

You can use pieces of rhizome to grow new plants, or take the plantlets off.

I've even seen leaf clippings sprout roots.


----------



## JoeD323

So Im new to this forum and I hate to resurrect old threads but I have a question about this...When you pull the plantlets off of the mother leaf, do they ever get big like the plants you see in stores and in fish tanks? I have several java ferns that I bought and that grew new leaves over the years but when they grow new leaves, the leaves grow to the size of the current ones on the plant.

Now all of the new plants I have, that started from plantlets on my original plants, are very tiny. They grow new leaves very often and have become decently bushy but all of the leaves on these new plants are like an inch long and every new leaf that they grow stops growing at that size. Its like I have a few dwarf java ferns...

Anybody have any input on that?


----------

